# my new invention



## mr.nitrofish (Oct 9, 2005)

ever wish you could add more weight to the stack on your favorite machine? I found a way to add another 135 pounds or even more. you just slip this on the stack and add plates.

what do you think?


----------



## thunderterd (Oct 9, 2005)

From reading your stats, i'm wondering what machine your adding weight to.   Not a bad idea, maybe you can sell it


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Oct 9, 2005)

thunderterd said:
			
		

> From reading your stats, i'm wondering what machine your adding weight to.   Not a bad idea, maybe you can sell it



leg extentions (machine only goes to 260),abs( machine only goes to 200),and leg curls (machine only goes to 200).


----------



## tee (Oct 9, 2005)

Better get a patent fast! Remember what happened to that old man that invented "The Clapper" and didnt hurry to the patent line


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Oct 9, 2005)

I accually don't care that much, but if it can add some weight to my workouts ill be happy. if someone likes the idea, feel free to take it.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Oct 9, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> Better get a patent fast! Remember what happened to that old man that invented "The Clapper" and didnt hurry to the patent line



same with alexander graham bell and the telephone.  he didnt invent it, some other guy did but he hurried up and got the patent for it....

heres a true story...one of my highschool teachers came up with the idea of having a camera on a rollercoaster and take your picture when you start going down the hill.  The patent was gonna cost him a few grand however so he had to pass it up.


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Oct 9, 2005)

Good idea bro, but Wolfy is right, someone else already thought of than one.  My gym has those laying around everywhere.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Oct 9, 2005)

guess im too late to be original.


----------

